# Anaplasmosis



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok I am dealing with this with one of my hounds but I am posting it here as it can happen to any pet. 

Gibbs and BG had their yearly vet appointments last week. Everything went awesome except Gibbs is positive for anaplasmosis (tick disease similar to lymes). I have not seen a tick on Gibbs for 2-3 years and this is the first positive he has had. Also he shows no signs of the disease so my vet decided to keep an eye on him. Well as most know my crew not only have my Vet who is holistic and traditional but a nutrition specialists. So whenever we do blood work etc I tell her the results where she adjusts their diets supplements etc. 

Here is my email:
Well Dr Grasso gave me homework that I am passing on to you ha ha ha.
She wants Gibbs to get a bone or something he has to gnaw on using his front canines. Well joint bones turn Gibbs into Mr. Hyde aggression 101. What do u suggest?

Also he came back Anaplasmosis + but doesn't show any symptoms and haven't seen a tick on him so up to you on if you want to do anything. 

Here is her response:
For the Anaplasmosis I would start No More Ticks by Earth Animal. It contains herbs such as Yerba Santa, Goldenrod etc that work great against all types of tick diseases. I also suggest starting him on Wholistic Pet's Acidophilus and Ester C. Both these will help the body defend itself against the bad bacteria and boost the immune system. I usually have my dogs on this regimen all Spring/Summer when tick season is at it's peak in addition to their No More Tick Powder.

For Mr Hyde and his front teeth (I assuming they're dirty) I would do the Tripe Sticks we recently started carrying. The enzymes found in green tripe can have an outstanding effect on cleaning a dog's teeth. It has lots of other benefits for the digestive system, is chocked full of vitamins, fatty acids and will provide even more probiotics to his system.

So I am going to go get No More ticks as I already have all the other stuff


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Very interesting...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry Gibbs is going through this.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm so sorry Gibbs is going through this.


Thanks! I guess he couldn't let me be the only one LOL I got bit 2 years ago at my in-laws and was treated for Lymes


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you, Christie. This is very informative. Sorry for Mr. Gibbs, though.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor Gibbs! Hope that the holistic treatments work out for him. I had never heard of that disease before. Thanks for sharing, Christie.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Poor Gibbs! Hope that the holistic treatments work out for him. I had never heard of that disease before. Thanks for sharing, Christie.


I never heard of it either and had to look it up. most people group them both with Lymes


----------

